# crash diet



## shanetuff (Feb 24, 2007)

Im not a stranger to dieting just thought I would try somthing new.

Im just coming off     400mg decca, 400mg EQ,       25mg a day D-bol
                                     PER WEEK

Im weighing 278 as of this morning with 15% body fat.  I am holding water.         have roughly,

237 lean mass
41 lbs of fat and water

Im up for hard core, I am going to Lake Havasu the end of April.

I started doing morning cardio last monday after a quick 30 min work out. 4 times a week



I will start doing splits when the rest of my gear shows up, probly next week.

getting,  EQ, D-bol, Tren, Win

Im taking 100mcg clen, 50mcg cytomel now.

I have lots of D-bol and EQ left and am getting more soon.  I will switch the Bol to Winstrol four weeks out.

I dont care how milatant the diet is.  My last show, I ate orange roughy and brockly 6 times a day for 4 weeks.  It worked real good, but you sweat fish and shit hot butter.  Not very fun.  And the wife wont come with in 6 feat of me.

Come on guys, hook a brother up,  

Ill take before and after picks


----------



## barita_lola (Aug 1, 2007)

*take plenty of Protein drinks*

post deleted


----------



## oldfella (Aug 9, 2007)

shanetuff said:
			
		

> Im not a stranger to dieting just thought I would try somthing new.
> 
> Im just coming off     400mg decca, 400mg EQ,       25mg a day D-bol
> PER WEEK
> ...


All I will say is you have roughly outlined two cycles and niether of them has any test!!????? BIG MISTAKE!! If I were you I would get some test and forget all the other stuff you are planning. You have sufficiently shut down your test production and your fat gains are from estrogens and progesterones. Just my 2 cents. But you have to have test in your cycle. Test will help you burn fat also if your diet is right. I think you need to go and do your homework!!


----------

